# Samba 3.0.23d und 2.2.8



## stephsto (19. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe einen Sampa PDC mit der Samba Version 3.0.23d installiert und dann einen Samba Version 2.2.8, der als Domain-Memberserver dienen soll. Ich kann mit dem Memberserver der Domain beitreten, doch die Benutzer werden durch winbind nicht aufgelöst. "wbinfo -u" liefert 0xC0000233 was dem Fehlercode NT_STATUS_DOMAIN_CONTROLLER_NOT_FOUND entspricht. Hat jedand eine Idee an was das liegen kann.


----------

